# The Playhouse



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Looks Great*

I bet the kids are getting excited to play in it. Your doing great work. Keep updates coming, Dorf Dude...


----------



## Magpie's Friday (May 2, 2009)

I only hope the inspector guy doesn't come by... Checked with him first and he said, "A playhouse? Pishaw, ya don' need a permit fer that!" (In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny) Heehee... he don't know me very well... I'm meeting codes anyway, just in case he *does* peek in


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice job.....for a girl :wink:
Can you come by & build one for my son next?? Please ?

There are some play houses/sheds around here for kids (or people) that every angle is off on purpose. They are made to sit on the ground
Maybe next year I'll be starting on his tree fort


----------



## Magpie's Friday (May 2, 2009)

I've seen those at walmart.com believe it or not :O Unfortunately, saw them too late to copy off of them.

I'm used to those sorts of compliments... Except when my dad says it, it's "dumb ol' girl." So thanks... you make me feel right at home.

Tea country's a bit of a hike... And besides, it wouldn't be DIY if I did it for you, now would it? 

Glad you like it though. I'm pretty proud of myself. *struts and scratches-- erm, like a rooster not like a ballplayer*


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sleep Over*

It doesn't look like it is big enough for a sleep over. Not a real party place. Your next one will have to be more user friendly! Dorf Dude...


----------



## Magpie's Friday (May 2, 2009)

*thumbs nose* I extended the upper floor out an addtl 18 inches because DH pointed out they'd be sitting up there as teenagers with their friends, doing--y'know *ahem* teenaged stuff...

either 1.) they aren't allowed to have more than 2 close friends as teens 2.) they have to hang out at their friends' houses or 3.) I can always enclose one or both of the decks at a later date and add a porch  The latter should add space for roughly five more kids of more adult proportions and seems the safer course heehee.

"Next one..." This one was a bribe in the first place because we decided not to buy the house the kids wanted. If there is a "next one" hopefully they'll be old enough to help me rofl.

Sunshine today, so getting back on it... YAY!


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks cool! When i was younger we had to resort to building forts out in the fields lol


----------

